# Changing of the Guard



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 1, 2004)

3 Years. 


What a Ride.


MartialTalk.com was registered June 23, 2001. Since that time, weve grown at an incredible rate. Due to a server issue way back, I dont have the stats for 2001.


*2002:* 
Total Visiting Users 346, 629 
Total Data Transferred 68.01 gigabytes
Average Data Transferred per Day 208.51 megabytes
Page views: 2,785,482
Log Files : 3.95 GB

*2003:*
Total Visiting Users 897,435
Total Data Transferred 121.82 gigabytes
Average Data Transferred per Day 340.82 megabytes
Page Views: 8,913,572
Log Files : 12.7GB

*2004: (To Date)*
Total Visiting Users 464, 572 (Estimate for year = 1,114,973)
Total Data Transferred 107.29 gigabytes (Estimate for year = 257.5GB)
Average Data Transferred per Day 727.60 megabytes
Page Views: 3,097,256 
Log Files : 5.35 GB



Weve had 3,684 signups, 13,900 topics and over 229,000! Posts in that time.


The site has grown as well. From its humble beginnings as a discussion forum, it now features an e-zine, schools listing, events listing, videos and more. From being a 1 man show, our staff and advisory board totals over a dozen individuals.

MartialTalk has grown up.

The time has come for MartialTalk 2.0 to take form.

Effective June 1st, 2004 we will begin reorganizing MT to be even better. 

Seig will be the operations administrator, while I will be focusing on the technical administration.

Michael Billings and Tess have been promoted to Super Moderator status. They will be monitoring the entire site.

Tshadowchaser and Nightingale have both been promoted to Senior Moderator. A Senior Moderator is like a department manager, and they will be overseeing sections of the forums.

We also now have many new faces on board. We welcome 7 new forum moderators this month, and expect to be bringing several more on board over the next several months.

*New forum moderators are*:

*7starmantis* 
Chinese Martial Arts - General 

*bart* 
Filipino Martial Arts - General 

*Kodanjaclay*
Korean Martial Arts - General, Tae-Kwon-Do, Hapkido, Tang Soo Do

*OULobo* 
Filipino Martial Arts - General 


*Palusut*
Modern Arnis

*Shinzu* 
Tang Soo Do 

*Touch'O'Death* 
Kenpo / Kempo - General, Kenpo / Kempo - Technical Discussion, Kenpo - (EPAK) Ed Parker's American Kenpo Karate Systems



So, what is in store?

A lot.

*The Forums:*
I will be researching new features to add and will finally have the time and energy to nail down a few bugs that have been tasking us for a while. Right now, I dont want to commit to a release schedule, but Im hoping at least 1 new feature a month starting in July.

*MartialTalk Camps:*
Yes, Camps as in more than 1. Our first camp will be in Buffalo NY in July, and we are currently looking at several other locations. Our goal is 1 camp each quarter. Time will see if we can reach it. If you are an experienced camp host and would like to discuss the possibility of hosting a MartialTalk event, please contact me at webmaster@martialtalk.com.

*MT Magazine:*
MT Magazine lasted 10 issues. Each one better than the last. Sadly, a lack of submissions has delayed the May, and now June issue. I refuse to release something that doesnt meet the high standards weve established. We have opened the back-issue archive to the public, and stopped accepting paid subscriptions as of May 1st. It is our hope, that if interest revives, we can develop a strong quarterly e-zine, and become a free publication that draws its revenue from paid advertising.


Things have come a long way from the simple site I first envisioned back in 2001. There have been many changes in the world since then. 9/11, war in Afghanistan and Iraq, the deaths of several notable grandmasters, the Shuttle Columbia tragedy, and so much more. All of it is archived on MartialTalk. MartialTalk has grown from being a forum, to a living archive of both martial arts and world history. It would not have been possible without every one of our members and staff who put the time in building it.


Now, I step back, and begin the task of envisioning the future of MartialTalk. 


MartialTalk 2.0.....Its going to be fun.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 1, 2004)

Good luck to all the staff!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 2, 2004)

Update:

Please make that 8 new moderators.

*NYCRonin*
Russian Martial Arts


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Jun 3, 2004)

Congrats All you new mods!

:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 3, 2004)

artyon: Party on!


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 3, 2004)

OK, so where did I put my scorecard.  We almost have a Baseball team of new players.

 -Michael


----------



## Seig (Jun 3, 2004)

Who's on first.


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> Who's on first.


"I don't know" *chuckles thinking about real comedy*


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 5, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> "I don't know" *chuckles thinking about real comedy*



"Third Base"

Fuzzy the comic strip had a good one about this a couple of weeks ago .

Welcome to all the new Staff and also all of our new members as well.
 :asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 5, 2004)

An already great board just keeps getting better! Thanks for all your hard work and congrats to the new mods. :ultracool


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 5, 2004)

Queen Tess will be drunk with Power! Heads will roll!!! :deadhorse


----------

